#ubuntu-us-ga 2010-12-29
<Bookie> Hello?
<Bookie> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-01-01
<nightfrog> Merry New Years #ubuntu-us-ga!
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-12-23
<vidplace7> http://ubuntu-georgia.org/ the site seems to be down
